# The Mysterious Horse Boy



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, it's true - the existence of Horse Boy has been confirmed!










http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/scotland/north_east_orkney_and_shetland/10401345.stm

:googly:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think it's Johnny Thunder dressed up for a office meeting.....the haunters way of keeping things fresh HAHAAHHAHA


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like another fraternity prank


----------

